# Bussness Cards



## Marysgoats (Oct 9, 2007)

Have you made them? I don't know where to start? What program do you use? Help! I need to make some.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.businesscardland.com/home/

You can buy the blank cards at any office suppy.



.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Marysgoats said:


> Have you made them? I don't know where to start? What program do you use? Help! I need to make some.


I just buy mine from Vistaprint.com. By the time you buy the blanks, and print them out (ink cost), they are cheaper that way. If you get the free cards (they have a vistaprint imprint on the back), they only charge you for shipping and there are a lot of nice designs to choose from. Once you buy the freebies they will send you offers to buy their premium cards for free too. *hint* just buy 100 of the first free ones and wait to buy more once the premium ones are free.

Their online interface is very easy to work with (if you have broadband). 

donsgal


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

I've made our for years using just plain card stock and Word. The trick is to get your font and formatting sized right so it fits inside a regular sized business card. Once you get one right you cut and paste till you fill the entire two columned sheet. If you want a graphic or photo just insert it and size it right in the word document. Don't put borders on the cards but just cut them to size when you print them out using a paper cutter or even scissors. Once you get it down it is no problem at all and very cheap! You can print one sheet of cards or one hundred sheets as you need them.

BTW...Word does have business card Wizards in it but I have never bothered to figure out how to use them.


----------



## dixiemaiden (Oct 31, 2007)

I get mine from Vistaprint as well, sign up for their email offers and they will have their premium business cards for free. You still have to pay for backs if you want them though.


----------

